# I'm currently experiencing double speed!



## Brave_Hunt (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys It's Wednesday, March 31st, 3:00 AM here I was logged in about two hour ago. I'm currently running BSNL's DataOne 256kbps Unlimited Plus plan. I didn't noticed at first but after 2:00 AM I'm experiencing 512kbps dowload/upload speed!  Am I just being lucky tonight or BSNL is really up to something? Please share information If anyone else is experiencing the same.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 31, 2010)

The speed is upgraded till 15th April.. for IPL .. i'm experiencing 1 Mbps on 512kbps connection


----------



## azzu (Mar 31, 2010)

^ iam getting download speed of 40 kBps on torrents 
yippeee


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2010)

nope ....my speed didnt increase


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Same for me(512 on 256 connection), wondering and hoping it stays forever


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2010)

my speed just got updated..wow


----------



## azzu (Mar 31, 2010)

this is great hope it stays


----------



## soumya (Mar 31, 2010)

Untill 26th April!

*buzz7.com/mobiles/bsnl-offers-free-installation-high-usage-charge-to-new-customers.html


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Then gotta download 24/7 until 26th


----------



## din (Mar 31, 2010)

Promotional scheme to offer double Bandwidth Speed from the existing bandwidth Speed for Certain Home and Rural Unlimited Plans for a limited period upto 30.04.2010

From - *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=522

10 plans are eligible for it.

Scheme is up to *30th April 2010*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Configured Utorrent speed guide to 512kbps and wow now i'm getting 50kbps approx. 
Hope it stays. Hurray!


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 1, 2010)

I am getting 512 on my 256 Airtel Broadband in Bangalore. Hope it stays like this forever. Queued a lot of torrents


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2010)

airtel is gonna stay forever, I read sumthing about it on their site....but still no luck for me


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/768226717.png

BSNL Home UL 1350 PLUS


----------



## maxmk (Apr 1, 2010)

I am using 750 plus plan and getting 50-55kb/s on torrentss....


----------



## hellknight (Apr 1, 2010)

Yup same here...

*www.speedtest.net/result/768431721.png

Home UL1350 plus


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2010)

:d   :d


----------



## amritpal2489 (Apr 2, 2010)

m also experiencing double speed on my Home UL 750 Plus (now BB Home Combo UL 750)


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 2, 2010)

if any of missed it, BSNL also has introduced fair usage policy. Before going on a downloading spree, read the entire thing. *Except for 750 plus and 750 all other plans will revert to 256 KB/ps after 8GB download limit!!!*


----------



## hellknight (Apr 3, 2010)

Not for UL1350 plus.. it is also a FUP free plan


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 5, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Not for UL1350 plus.. it is also a FUP free plan



Yeah You are right. I missed it. I hope BSNL leaves Home 500 alone.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm on 1000 plan in hyderabad and get around 2.5 Mbps max  ... well 2 to 2.5 Mbps actually.  During night unlimited... I can easily download atleast 4.5GB of data with torrents having atleast 30 seeds.  No restrictions on night unlimited...  I heard that BSNL introduced new plans but I couldn't find good ones with night unlimited than this one.  Cuz even if you misuse or watch youtube long time .. use skype long time you won't regret as you ahve 5 GB limit. 

Any suggestions from the new plans released by BSNL?


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2010)

virilecliffhanger said:


> I'm on 1000 plan in hyderabad and get around 2.5 Mbps max  ... well 2 to 2.5 Mbps actually.  During night unlimited... I can easily download atleast 4.5GB of data with torrents having atleast 30 seeds.  No restrictions on night unlimited...  I heard that BSNL introduced new plans but I couldn't find good ones with night unlimited than this one.  Cuz even if you misuse or watch youtube long time .. use skype long time you won't regret as you ahve 5 GB limit.
> 
> Any suggestions from the new plans released by BSNL?



the new plans released (stated) are still not available in Andhra pradesh


----------



## vishuis_in (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay... not exactly the same scenario and not even the same service provider.... but every once in a while my service provider "Hathway" used to go crazy or something and the kind of speed that I've experienced can only be dreamt of in India.

This used to happen atleast once every month. It started in Aug'09 and continued till Feb'10. But now Hathway seems to have figured it out.

I've kept a proof of this -

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/9b1f3e62f6.png

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7c727cd54a.png

I've downloaded 25+ gbs in 4-hrs flat(18 to 24 mbps)!!!


This kind of speed has never affected me negatively, since I'm on 512kbps unlimited plan. So download quota used to be least of my worries. Infact my Premium Rapidshare A/c ran out of quota, otherwise only god knows that what new record I could've set downloading data in a single day :b ....


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, as far as Airtel is concerned, they did a press release about a month ago about it. 
I am also getting 512 Kbps on my 256 kbps unlimited connection, and 2 Mbps for *www.youtube.com/ipl , the official IPL broadcasting youtube channel. As fast I know, this is not temporary and will continue as according to the press release, all the plans of Airtel are going to be 512 kbps+ by June 2010. The minimum speed offered will be 512 kbps and all the existing subscribers will get double the speed of their current plan, upto 1 Mbps plan, free of cost. This means :

256 Kbps will become 512 Kbps
512 Kbps will become 1 Mbps
1 Mbps will become 2 Mbps

What will happen to existing 2 Mbps customer, I dont know. They haven't specified it in the press release. This was announced along with the "Impatient Ones" plans of 4 Mbps.

The press release states that this process of upgradation will complete by June 2010 but I guess Metropolitan cities have begun to see the effects.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2010)

IPL over...speed back to normal in my connection BSNL UL750


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, even I am experiencing the normal speed.


----------



## dissel (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, me get the normal speed now UL750 Plus, but I read the somewhere they told they can continue to 29/4 or 30/4.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2010)

512kbps was very good...but Rs.1350 is just too much...y cant bsnl provide deals like mtnl...its providing 512UL under Rs.1000


----------



## amritpal2489 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah... m also getting normal speed now... but wasnt this promo scheme was till 30th April ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 27, 2010)

My speed is again 256kbps now and torrents are going at 20-28kbps now. BSNL cheated. No surprise.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 27, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/795559880.png
My speed is still double as for now...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> 512kbps was very good...but Rs.1350 is just too much...y cant bsnl provide deals like mtnl...its providing 512UL under Rs.1000




+1 


MTNL - DSL_Unlimited_599 - 512 Kbps Unlimited - Rs.599/-

BSNL - Home UL 1350 PLUS - 512 kbps Unlimited - Rs.1350/-

MTNL DSL_Unlimited_Games_1350 1.152 Mbps Unlimited Rs.1350/-




amritpal2489 said:


> Yeah... m also getting normal speed now... but wasnt this promo scheme was till 30th April ??



+1


----------



## maxmk (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah.. speed reduced.. but I am not even getting normal speed...  

I am getting download speed of 2kbps from UK based server which is normally goes upto 30 -31 kbps on UL750 plan.... I have logged an complaint..and awaiting their reply..


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 28, 2010)

maxmk said:


> yeah.. speed reduced.. but I am not even getting normal speed...
> 
> I am getting download speed of 2kbps from UK based server which is normally goes upto 30 -31 kbps on UL750 plan.... I have logged an complaint..and awaiting their reply..


 
"The disruption in the SEA-ME-WE 4 undersea submarine cable system, which links South East Asia and Europe, is likely to affect the 
high-speed Internet services in the country." 

I am also facing the same problem.

Source: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/infot...net-service-in-India-/articleshow/5855874.cms


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> My speed is again 256kbps now and torrents are going at 20-28kbps now. BSNL cheated. No surprise.


 
what are talking about man? that double bandwidth was promotional only. They can take it back to what you are paying for anytime. What's cheating in that. BSNL may not be as professional as pvt players but they never overcharged me or cheated me in any other way for that matter.
Plus as motobuntu said...the sudden drop in speed is due to cable repair..nothing else..


----------



## IloveInet (May 15, 2010)

*Im currently experiencing double speed*

Due to the site being relativly slow these days, we are getting alot of double and triple posts, to avoid this, take your time posting dont keep clicking "submit post" if it doesnt work the first time. thank you


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 15, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/815328646.png
this is what i am getting these days in 500c+ bsnl plan


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/815422210.png

1350 UL   Damn BSNL has to up the speed to 1 mbps. Its a must now.


----------



## Davidboon (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys its back again!
I just saw a speed increase in my torrent downloads and did a speedtest . and here's the result . i have 256 kBps UL plan .
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/1653/capturewt.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

i am the only one left who hasn't experienced any inc. in speeds


----------



## mrbgupta (May 31, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/831691271.png


----------



## Davidboon (May 31, 2010)

luckily i had applied for plan change to 512 kBps plan and look at my speed .
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/1831/capture3jl.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 31, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/831921633.png


1350 users.. Speed doubled?
not yet for me


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 1, 2010)

WOW! The scheme seems to be back again. I'm also experiencing double speed.


----------



## maxmk (Jun 1, 2010)

I too confirm that i am getting high download speed (59-60 kbps) on 750 UL Home...


----------



## rishitells (Jun 1, 2010)

ya me too


----------



## maxmk (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ 

double speed and digit anniversary issue (still waiting to get a copy) .... I got feeling that this month goonnnaa rock


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope this time its permanent


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

good for you buddy...


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jun 2, 2010)

Did I mentioned I'm again having the double speed party?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 2, 2010)

i am not getting STILL  ...on UL750


----------



## maxmk (Jun 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I hope this time its permanent



It seems to be permanent... I have just checked BSNL Website *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=535


----------



## rishitells (Jun 2, 2010)

BSNL Rocks!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2010)

maxmk said:


> It seems to be permanent... I have just checked BSNL Website *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=535



Wow thanks...and thanks to bsnl too for listening to customers


----------



## detoknight (Jun 4, 2010)

same here. I very often experience increase these speed soikes that stay for 1-2 days.


----------



## pramod_kk (Jun 10, 2010)

At long last BSNL listened to the unlimited plan subscribers! Better late than never.Thanks BSNL,you are better than the private service providers.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2010)

and what about 1350UL (Non-combo)? my speed is still 512 kbps


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 10, 2010)

@a_rahim 1350 plan now has 2mBps speed till 15GB and 512kBps for the rest .


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2010)

^I have checked my usage and its around 7 GB, so i should have 2mps right? I will give it a day or so, maybe BSNL works tht way!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 10, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> and what about 1350UL (Non-combo)? my speed is still 512 kbps



+1


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 11, 2010)

maxmk said:


> It seems to be permanent... I have just checked BSNL Website *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=535



wow, thanks for the confirmation man.i thought that BSNL is again going for a promotion 
So this increase is permanent...hurrraaaaaaay


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> +1



so sad  SPeed is still 512kbps
There is only one 1350UL plan right? userinfo says : 1350UL plus subscriber.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2010)

1350UL user change to 750UL or u will get 2mbps upto 15GB after that 512kbps Unlimited....its not worth i think....what u people say??


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 11, 2010)

@a_rahim ya u should get 2mBps , i got my plan changed on 5th of june and i am getting 2mBps from that day onwards .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> so sad  SPeed is still 512kbps
> There is only one 1350UL plan right? userinfo says : 1350UL plus subscriber.



yes only 1350UL plus plan


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

Still waiting........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2010)

^^same ...i am on 625UL ...those bsnl said it was like 750./...but i still get 256kbps...i m changing to 750ul


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 12, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Still waiting........



+1 ......................................


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 9, 2011)

On my 4MBPS connection i was experncing the this speed 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1033703140.png


Origianal Speed  *www.speedtest.net/result/1191202336.png


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

Test again. It might just be a temporary surge.


----------

